# New Project, Bloodwood / Birds Eye corner post dovetail Box…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I got this wood last Xmas. I stupidly got cut piece samples from a supplier (and paid WAY too much) thinking they would be good enough for making a box. Once I got the package I was disappointed to find warped pieces that would NO WAY come together nicely for a box. So they went on the self and stayed there for almost a year. Fast forward to now and I’m gathering the tools to dimension my own wood, including a table saw, jointer and planer, with lots of guidance from my friends Jim and Jack. So while I set up shop Jack was cool enough to show me the ropes on his jointer / planer / table saw on these “old pieces” of wood. We flatted them out, thickness planed them to 3/8” and ripped / cross cut them accurately. 

The parts with the squiggly lines will end up being the box floor. This seam was “jointed” on the jointer for perfect mating surfaces. You can see the seam almost disappear when they are mated together. I’ll have to get around to gluing these soon. 

The rest of the pics are the beginning of the router work. I’ve done this plenty of times before, but it goes MUCH smoother and better when the wood is dimensioned this well. The last pic is the trial dry fit of the dovetail joint. 

For a detailed “how to” on this style box see this thread:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-...-dovetail-pen-box-build-thread-lots-pics.html

This particular box will be made with thinner stock (3/8”) and a smaller dovetail bit (1/4” 7.5Deg)… 

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That looks really sharp nickbee great contrasts of wood. Can't wait to see it completed and what type of finish you come up with to make it look even nicer great work.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nickbee

Great photos!  I used Bloodwood only once, found the dust a challenge on the lungs even with a mask.

Looking great and looking forward to the finished box.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Crisp clean woodwork and photo-shoot Nick,you really have mastered the Incra.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Harry!

It’s important to know that as AWESOME as the incra is there is still a learning curve to setting it up and using it properly. I think when the word “jig” comes into play people might assume its automatic to use and get good results. The results you see here on this project is after many attempts and making lots of firewood. That’s were practice and experience comes into play. The cool thing is I am still learning and my projects continue to become more precise. Fun times!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Nickbee. Seems like you are mastering the Incra. Your learning curve is beginning to straighten out some.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Some progress…

Gluing up the corner posts to the sides. And gluing up the floor panels. The last pic is just the bloodwood side set on the floor to check out the contrast. Cool stuff!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Nickbee

But this is one time a BLIND dovetail joint would have done the job....just as well 

In that way you don't need to remove all the stock..unless you're going to use the dovetail for a drawer/shelf guide... 

=======


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Some more progress. The posts are glued then sanded flush. Then the other dovetails are cut in. Of course the bloodwood is staining the maple a bit after sanding and a mineral spirits wipe down. I’m not thrilled about this, but as long as I can get the staining consistent I won’t mind too much. Send any recommendations my way. The last two pics are a mock up of the corner posts, and the box set on top of the bottom. Next a stopped dado gets cut in the sides for the bottom. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Looking good Nickbee
> 
> But this is one time a BLIND dovetail joint would have done the job....just as well
> 
> ...



Hey Bob,, I do like blind dovetails but I'm a stickler for symmetry. And this joint meets that criteria! :sold:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nickbee, I don't think Bj understands that this is a decorative joint used a lot in box making. You are doing a great job on it, so keep the pics coming.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Nickbee,

love the way you prepared the 'corner posts'

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

Now I see the look you are after,,,nice job...


************


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Gotcha,, you thought I was using a through dovetail where a half blind would have worked. The funny thing is a half blind is about 1/4 of the work of a corner post. But it is not as decorative ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic Nick, a beautiful job!

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

The dados are cut for the floor bottom. A quick mock up shows the floor will fit tight and right. Tomorrow I cut the floor to final dimension and start the glue up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, how about sending me some of your patience.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nickbee

All I can say is impressive work, and a great photo shoot. 

Harry wants some photos of the your patience,,,,,,,,, how about sending some of your patience, my way.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Well Harry I'm doing this for fun. And for a birthday present. So I'm not in a rush (the birthday is not till Oct 24th). Now if I could find out what my patience looks like I'll take a few pics of it!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

The glue up…


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s where we are at after sanding and the 1st coat of Danish Oil,,, 2 More to go…


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking Nickbee.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, that's one hell of a good job. I wish that I had the eyesight and patience for the steep learning curve required for the Incra. I'm thinking of cheating with my next Jarrah box by painting on the dovetails!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Please Harry... I've seen your pens... You have the eye. Pick up the incra.. It will be the best 200ish bucks you've ever spent!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Nickbee like the joinery a lot. Outstanding job like the contrasts in the wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> Please Harry... I've seen your pens... You have the eye. Pick up the incra.. It will be the best 200ish bucks you've ever spent!


PLEASE don't tempt me Nick, I've got to master the wood lathe before attempting anything new to me.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

harrysin said:


> PLEASE don't tempt me Nick, I've got to master the wood lathe before attempting anything new to me.


Harry admit it "you like a challenge"  

But you are right, one challenge at a time gets the best resaults, but think it would be nice


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Nickbee, Awesome work!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s the completed box after 3 coats of Danish Oil:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautiful. Precise joinery sure makes all the difference. I like the choice of woods.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Nickbee that is very nice and yes I love the timber used here if anything I would have liked to give the box a very lite shellac coating 

I like this type of work and hope to make a few with some inlays..

Thank you for the post its well done..

Cheers from Noel


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Nickbee,

I really love these corner dovetail boxes of yours, I hope one day I'll have the skills and patience for that.
A little note on the wrapping problem you had with your pieces of wood and possibly a quick remedy. I remember seeing my grandfather preparing some wood to make a table and he had those long slabs that he milled himself but which were wraped and twisted. I basically made fun of him saying that he'd never be able to make anything with those boards. But he showed me that to completely remove any wrap or twist in board in less than an hour, he only needed to lay the boards outside on the grass in the morning (when there still is dew) and in the sun and just leave the boards like that for a while. Sure enough, within an hour all his boards were nice and straight. May be a good technique after all to deal with this problem.
Cheers
Steph


----------

